# Tarpon Flies



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Headed to Mexico in a few days, and I wanted to try out some tarpon flies before I leave. These things are easy to tie...no major fly-tying skills needed here! 

We're going after baby tarpon in the backwaters, so I tied these on a #2. I took these pics before coating the head and "nose" with Z-Poxy...I think they turned out pretty decent...


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

_(before anyone makes fun of the bugger-looking fly hanging on the bobbin rest in the background, my 3 year old wanted to make a fly and she picked the materials! LOL) _


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

those look like they should work just fine(nice work)goodluck on your trip look forward to the report.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

nice !! good luck get'n your rod bent.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The flies look good. Where in Mexico are you headed?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool looking. Great job.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Animal Chris said:


> Where in Mexico are you headed?


We're going to Cancun...well, just south of Cancun at the Moon Palace resort. Not my first choice for a vacation spot down there, but my wife earned the trip through her work and its completely free...airfare and all. So, I can't complain!

I've done some reading, and apparently the lagoon behind the peninsula that the hotel zone is on, is full of baby tarpon. The guide said we can be casting to fish within 3 minutes of leaving the dock....sounds good to me!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I hope you have a good trip. Be sure to post pictures.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Remember, baby tarpon are still BIG fish with lots of fight. You should have a great time.

Have fun - be safe - create memories


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

I fished this area in the spring of 2010 and its a lot of fun as a warm up before heading to a lodge on the upper tip of the yucatan. You wont need anything more than an 8 wt. As far as flies go, I had the most luck with natural color flies in tan w/ lots of action (rabbit fur etc.). Good Luck!


----------

